
Tidb vs. scylladb - chengc1024
tidb and scylladb, which is the future?
======
jinqueeny
Disclaimer: I work on TiDB. Scylla Is the Next Generation of Cassandra, which
is still a NoSQL database. But TiDB provides the best features of both
traditional RDBMS and NoSQL. I think it's pretty obvious...

